# Exploring old buildings



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have an interest in old buildings? I don't really, but the camera club at school decided to take a trip to an old abandoned factory that is falling apart, so we had a lot of fun photographing it and exploring. Fortunately, no injuries except a bump on the head where I ran into a very low brick doorway.  Here are some pictures I took (I really have no experience with architecture, so it's a first for me):














































I love hearing about people's experiences exploring these kinds of places, so if you have any pictures/stories to add, feel free!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool, those are great pics! I'm no photographer but I'm fascinated by old buildings and stuff.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I told you kids, get out of my house!  * waves cane *


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I know a few people who do "urban exploring". I have no interest in going into abandoned buildings, but I love to see the pics!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely amazing photos.


----------



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

I REALLY like the one with the water drops!


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent photos - great subject.


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

All the photos are amazing but I'm absolutely in love with the third one.


----------

